# Transferred image rough and stiff



## goldimpress (Mar 7, 2011)

New guy on the block. Heat transferring an 8" X 10" image to a Gildan 5.3 oz. white T-shirt using JPSS paperfor white at 380 for 25 sec. on a HeatPressNation slideout at medium pressure. Image comes out rough and stiff to the touch. What can I do to get a soft hand image?


----------



## BadZebedee (May 6, 2014)

When I've used this paper I've always pressed with heavy, heavy pressure (can hardly close the heat press) and 45 seconds. Also stretch the garment after pressing and then give it a 2nd press with parchment paper on top.


----------



## BadZebedee (May 6, 2014)

Sorry, having just double checked I think it was 30 seconds rather than 45. The Heavy pressure and stretching between presses still applies.

One further point, after washing for the first time the feel becomes very soft.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Stretching should definitely help. Heavy pressure is recommended.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

375 and 30 seconds, heavy pressure


----------



## goldimpress (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you Olga, Heavy pressure did help.


----------

